
How to Build a Scalable SDK the Right Way (Learnings from AWS SDKs) - imshashank
https://dailyjag.com/technology/how-to-build-a-scalable-sdk-the-right-way-learnings-from-aws-sdks/
======
imshashank
I used to been an engineer in the PHP SDK for AWS which is open-sourced on
Github and anyone can look at the code published by the AWS teams. AWS manages
over 8 SDKs including SDK for JAVA, ruby, python, javascript, PHP, go, C++ and
few other languages.

Generally, it requires a significant number of engineers to manage just one
SDK. To make sure all APIs and features are available across all SDKs is a big
feat. In this post, we are going to talk about how to scale the SDK and how
AWS is able to achieve perfect synchronicity across all SDKs without sloshing
the SDKs team with manually updating each SDK.

Let me know what you guys think?

